
Noria: dynamic, partially-stateful data-flow for high-performance web apps - polskibus
https://blog.acolyer.org/2018/10/29/noria-dynamic-partially-stateful-data-flow-for-high-performance-web-applications/
======
polskibus
Noria's model reminds me of Akka Persistence with Persistent Query addon.

